# Kubota L4300



## NCBill

Hi, I wanted to know if anyone was using a Kubota L4300 model and how well it works- reliability and maintenance included. 

I was quoted a price today of $11,100 for a new 2WD model. Is that a good price? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

You may want to reconsider this potential decision as a two wheel drive tractor is not a good match with a FEL installed. The rear tires tend to slip and the front can do nothing. Also 4WD has a huge advantage over 2WD on slopes and steep hills. Better traction but most importantly MUCH better braking. I am not an expert on pricing but typically the best deal you can expect to get is MSRP minus 15% - 25%. With 25% being the limit on hard to move models such as 2WD tractors. Machinery Link lists a 2001 L4300F for $12,505; so that does not sound like such a bad deal if 2WD will meet your needs. If you do most of your tractor applications on fairly level ground in more optimum conditions. This tractor might suit your needs. I suggest that you shop around, compare features, demo, demo, demo! The cheapest price is not always the best deal. A dealer who will support you well and flexibly meet your needs is the one to buy from, even if it costs a bit more. Kubota makes real nice tractors so if this is the one that suits you there is not a quality issue to consider in my opinion. Good luck on your decision and please feel free to post any other questions or concerns you may have. Thanks for visiting Tractor Forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## NCBill

My main use for a tractor will be bush hogging, gardening, finish mowing, and other general property maintenance. I have no real need for a FEL, so I feel that a 2WD should be okay. Most of my property is flat with some slopes, but not hilly. 

I don't think I'm too far off track with what I'm looking at. I'm also considering a Mahindra C35.


----------



## Chris

Well, Kubota is a fine manufacturer of course and the L4300 model is one fine 45HP tractor that comes with many high-end features! I have seen the DT (4wd) version on a special Internet only price with loader, AG tires and bucket for $17K. I think you are buying the best tractor going for the dollar. $11K is a good deal. I have seen fair quotes as high as $15,500 for the DT. Being 2WD, I think the price would be right on at $11K. I know MSRP on the 2WD is $15650.00 and on the 4WD it is supposedly $18,160. 
Perhaps you can shop around but DEALER CHOICE is super important and I would gladly support the dealers that will be supporting me with my tractor in the future if possible! 

You can simply do so much with this 4 cylinder Diesel powerhouse!
Please keep us posted. Hope some of this rambling helps some. 
Welcome to TF! 

Andy


----------



## luckycharms

Good call on the L4300! I have had the pleasure of running one of these that was owned by a good friend. Great tractor, never a problem! PLENTY OF POWER ----- Think he paid $16K for the 4WD
version since he has a FEL (paid about $3K for that) --- If you can snicker it out the door for $11K or less, then you will be happy!


----------



## Michael

I have a 25 year old L185 with a small front end loader. This is the best investment I have ever made. Sure the tractor is not in the same class but I would highly reccommend that you reconsider getting the FEL. I didn't really think much of the FEL on my little Kubota when I bought it in March but the advantages soon showed up when I had to tear down a old log building. I was helping folks load up things with it and I even found a easy way to load my 5th wheel hitch into my truck, just load it into the front end loader and then place it into the truck. The FEL is a investment the pervious owner made and it is worth it weight in gold everytime I use it. The project of releveling my lot has been made much easier with the front end loader and the time saved has been great. This past winter it snowed shortly after I bopught the tractor and the front end loader moved all the snow in 15 minutes when it used to take 2-3 hours before. The extra money spent now is well worth it and you can roll it into the fiancing.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by NCBill _
> *My main use for a tractor will be bush hogging, gardening, finish mowing, and other general property maintenance. I have no real need for a FEL, so I feel that a 2WD should be okay. Most of my property is flat with some slopes, but not hilly.
> 
> I don't think I'm too far off track with what I'm looking at. I'm also considering a Mahindra C35. *


Sounds to me like this tractor will easily meet and exceed you expectations and tasks you put it to. Sounds like a great price to boot.


----------



## Wyattgolden

I have a 2005 L4300 that needs a new clutch. What should I expect on the cost of parts and labor? Wyatt


----------



## Thomas

I don't dare to guess for each shop my charge different prices,free comfortable in who pick and ask about how much...bet around 2K.


----------



## rrfxxxr

Check and see about getting it relined. Truck brake shops can do it. Will look new. Be better than new in most cases.


----------



## johnnytractor

looking at a 2002 Kubota 4300D 311 hours with loader and back hoe. Seller is unsure of what to sell it for. fair to good condition. thoughts on price?


----------



## bosshogg

NCBill said:


> Hi, I wanted to know if anyone was using a Kubota L4300 model and how well it works- reliability and maintenance included.
> 
> I was quoted a price today of $11,100 for a new 2WD model. Is that a good price? Thanks.


I have a L3400 2WD and after building a 1000# rear weight, can easily fill the loader bucket and then some. A 4WD or 2WD are dependent on what kind of weight you can get to the wheels. Personally, rear wheels are going to give you a lot better power due to their size and location. But that is just me...


----------

